# which is best mobile bones or yumove



## Guest (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi , We have been giving our labrador puppy both these supplements after losing our other dog at a young age to hip dysplasia , but we want to know which you think is the better off the two , thanks


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I personally vote for Mobile Bones. It has made the absolute world of difference to my fella with hip dysplasia - since using it he has been able to come off his pain relief, and lives a perfectly normal life, and can do all the running around that he wants. I've tried several different brands with him (including Yumove) but I always come back to Mobile Bones - I don't know what makes it so good, it contains the same active ingredients as the rest of the ones on the market, but there is something about it that suits my boy down to the ground - excellent stuff! Quite palatable too, Blue is happy to take it with his food, and no tablets to fuss about with.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

We have just started Britches on Yumove for her joints. She has Cushings disease which makes her muscles saggy and puts strain on her joints so she is on a double dose. She's only been on them for a week so it's too soon to tell but she loves them, eats them like treats while the others look on wishing, lol!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

lisa14061975 said:


> Hi , We have been giving our labrador puppy both these supplements after losing our other dog at a young age to hip dysplasia , but we want to know which you think is the better off the two , thanks


Ive used both, Yumove first, and although I think it did help, it deffinately didnt work as well on Kobi as the Mobile Bones he is now on. Since he has been on that dont want to tempt fate but so far so good as far as his re-occuring limping problem goes or went as the case may be.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I vote for Yumove Working Dog, I like the fact that they contain only useful ingredients without any unecessary products.

But there are loads of supplements out there.

My holistic vet recommends Riaflex.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Mobile Bones all the way here as well. I used their Bionic Biotics supplement when Heidi had an ongoing tum upset that vet meds just couldnt sort long term.
When my OAP cat show signed of stiffness, I contacted Pooch and Mutt to see if she could have MB. He ok'd it and I put her on it. Within a few doses she was like a spring lamb and has been ever since. 

My friend dogs has luxating patella and after vet meds, she put her onto MB and she is doing great.

Heidi had a limp that kept recurring. I'd rest her for a bit and it would go, then back again. Since MB - nothing and its been months now.

I cant recommend it highly enough. It may have a few nondescript bits and bobs but the combination as a whole works well. 
For your youngster, I would probably give him a while on full dose to get it into his system and them perhaps half dose for maintenance. You can always email Pooch and Mutt - Guy is v helpful


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi just to say thanks for al that have posted on here , I think we shall keep with the two till he has finished them the yumove is getting very low now but we still plenty of the mobile bones left , i know we need to make our decision very soon as to which to keep him on , do you think there would be a problem with keeping him on both he currently gets one tsp of mobile bones and he currently gets 3 yumove a day he just touching ten kilo now but with been a labrador is this the correct amount as i not sure if we should be giving him the amount that he should be getting for what his breed average weight should be


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

lisa14061975 said:


> Hi , We have been giving our labrador puppy both these supplements after losing our other dog at a young age to hip dysplasia , but we want to know which you think is the better off the two , thanks


Is there any reason to suppose this puppy has a hip problem? What were the parents' hip scores like? Wouldn't it be worth getting your dog's hips scored as soon as he's old enough? Then you would know where you stood. You might be giving supplements that are simply unnecessary - and importantly for you, worrying about something that may never happen with this dog.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> Is there any reason to suppose this puppy has a hip problem? What were the parents' hip scores like? Wouldn't it be worth getting your dog's hips scored as soon as he's old enough? Then you would know where you stood. You might be giving supplements that are simply unnecessary - and importantly for you, worrying about something that may never happen with this dog.


I was thinking much the same - good to be aware of HD (albeit via sad circumstances) but unsupplemented Labs don't necessarily develop it. I can completely understand your concerns but they may well be unfounded.

Can't comment on Mobile Bones or Yumove but can highly recommend Joint Aid for Dogs: Dogs Arthritis | Dog Medication & Treatment | Canine Arthritis Symptoms
My 10yr old Lab has been on it for about 6 months as an old shoulder injury was giving him trouble and he was very stiff on getting up after a nap. He's now running offlead and playing much more when previously he'd be limping the day after a long, onlead walk. Didn't realise how stiff and achey he really was until he started to feel better 
Have just started giving a little to my bouncy 9yr old as she's a bit clicky of late as well, although going by how she acts and moves she doesn't "need" it!


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

I've just started Yumove with Daisy, I think it's more for my peace of mind tbh, vets don't seem to think she has any issues but I've noticed some intermittent clicking of her joints, hocks or knees I think.

Too soon to tell if it will have any effect, but she certainly enjoys them and Lintbells were exceptionally easy to order from. 

My parents used Joint Aid for their dog (repaired luxating patellas) and had no complaints.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Burrowzig said:


> Is there any reason to suppose this puppy has a hip problem? What were the parents' hip scores like? Wouldn't it be worth getting your dog's hips scored as soon as he's old enough? Then you would know where you stood. You might be giving supplements that are simply unnecessary - and importantly for you, worrying about something that may never happen with this dog.


I agree, you might just be wasting your money now getting these bones. I'm only starting to think about giving them to my GR oldie.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Thorne said:


> I was thinking much the same - good to be aware of HD (albeit via sad circumstances) but unsupplemented Labs don't necessarily develop it. I can completely understand your concerns but they may well be unfounded.
> 
> Can't comment on Mobile Bones or Yumove but can highly recommend Joint Aid for Dogs: Dogs Arthritis | Dog Medication & Treatment | Canine Arthritis Symptoms
> My 10yr old Lab has been on it for about 6 months as an old shoulder injury was giving him trouble and he was very stiff on getting up after a nap. He's now running offlead and playing much more when previously he'd be limping the day after a long, onlead walk. Didn't realise how stiff and achey he really was until he started to feel better
> Have just started giving a little to my bouncy 9yr old as she's a bit clicky of late as well, although going by how she acts and moves she doesn't "need" it!


I just had a look at the link, and the opening sentence reads "Dogs Arthritis or Canine Arthritis is a painful illness. Often Canine arthritis affects the hip joint of a dog and is know as hip dysplasia".

This is wrong. Hip displaysia is where the ball and socket of the hip joint are a poor fit. It normally leads to arthritis, but hip displaysia and arthritis are not one and the same. You can get arthritis in well fitting joints too, with age, injury or inflamatory processes.

If the website gets such basic information wrong, I'm not sure I'd trust them or their products.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2012)

Burrowzig said:


> Is there any reason to suppose this puppy has a hip problem? What were the parents' hip scores like? Wouldn't it be worth getting your dog's hips scored as soon as he's old enough? Then you would know where you stood. You might be giving supplements that are simply unnecessary - and importantly for you, worrying about something that may never happen with this dog.


Hi thanks for reply , we do plan to have him xrayed just so we know the condition off his hips , we are not intending to breed or anything like that , we got him purely as a pet and when he goes for his health check in early nov or dec (we have the healthy pet club plan on him ) we are going to ask about having his hips checked he is not showing any signs off a problem and i dnt neccessarily want to give him the supplements if they is nothing to worry about hip wise guess i worrying as lost my gsd at a young age (2yr old) due to hip dysplasia by the time i notced anything in her it was too late she had it severely in one hip and moderately in the other , would you recommend a certain age for us to have his hips xrayed at he is 20 weeks old on the 23rd october .


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2012)

Thorne said:


> I was thinking much the same - good to be aware of HD (albeit via sad circumstances) but unsupplemented Labs don't necessarily develop it. I can completely understand your concerns but they may well be unfounded.
> 
> Can't comment on Mobile Bones or Yumove but can highly recommend Joint Aid for Dogs: Dogs Arthritis | Dog Medication & Treatment | Canine Arthritis Symptoms
> My 10yr old Lab has been on it for about 6 months as an old shoulder injury was giving him trouble and he was very stiff on getting up after a nap. He's now running offlead and playing much more when previously he'd be limping the day after a long, onlead walk. Didn't realise how stiff and achey he really was until he started to feel better
> Have just started giving a little to my bouncy 9yr old as she's a bit clicky of late as well, although going by how she acts and moves she doesn't "need" it!


I know deep down i just worrying about the HD side off things and as soon as my girl was diagnosed i said i would have our lad floyd xrayed as soon as he was old enough . I know he may never have a problem with his hips or elbows but we thought until we get a confirmed he ok by xray the supplements would not do him any harm - if i am wrong on that then would like someone to tell me as would not want to do any harm to him , he the only one that has kept me sane for the last 4 week since losing my girl , if his xrays are fine then we wont be giving him any supplements as he clearly does not need them . I appreciate any advice anyone gives on the matter of the supplements as i only want to do right by our little man .


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2012)

Wiz201 said:


> I agree, you might just be wasting your money now getting these bones. I'm only starting to think about giving them to my GR oldie.


Yes that why i posted on here as we dont want to throw our money away on things that are unneccesary for him all advice given so far i really appreciate as it all very helpful in making the right decisions thanks


----------



## spaniel04 (Nov 27, 2011)

Are the parents of your puppy hip scored? HD is a combination of genetics, and exercise and diet in the first year or so of the puppy's life. So if your dog is from health tested, hip and elbow scored parents chances are that your puppy will have the genes to develop good hips. The next step would be to take your breeder's and your vet's advice with regards to exercise, diet and conditioning to safeguard your puppy's hips in the next few months. 
In my mind supplements of that sort are a total waste of money for a young pup like yours.


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

I use Riaflex for one of my chihuahuas that has lp. Has made a huge difference to him. Nothing stops him at all now!


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> I just had a look at the link, and the opening sentence reads "Dogs Arthritis or Canine Arthritis is a painful illness. Often Canine arthritis affects the hip joint of a dog and is know as hip dysplasia".
> 
> This is wrong. Hip displaysia is where the ball and socket of the hip joint are a poor fit. It normally leads to arthritis, but hip displaysia and arthritis are not one and the same. You can get arthritis in well fitting joints too, with age, injury or inflamatory processes.
> 
> If the website gets such basic information wrong, I'm not sure I'd trust them or their products.


If it works it works...


----------

